# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le topic des défis et activités cpc style

## Wizi

Le but de ce topic est d'organiser plus facilement des sorties basée sur des idées fafelues ou défis (style faire une fractale avec des perso niveau 1),  sachant que ça peut prendre quelques heures selon l'idée défi 

Je commence en donnant l'exemple. 
Un samedi ou dimanche (selon les dispo),  je propose de faire un ou des donjons sans aucun stuff (pas d'armure, d'armes ou de bijoux) et sans armes élémentaire d'elem. 
Le but finir le donjon qu'en utilisant des utilitaires et élites. 

Des gens assez fou pour me suivre ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Le but finir le donjon qu'en utilisant des utilitaires et élites. 
> 
> Des gens assez fou pour me suivre ?


Full ingé kit quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Chut fallait pas le dire, pour une fois que je pouvais sortir mon ingé  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

T'es un grand malade  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Avant le nerf de l'espadon d'elem, ça m'aurai paru drôle et je l'aurais fait juste pour voir à quel point certains groupes pick up sont mauvais.
Depuis le nerf, je le sens moyen.

----------


## ivanoff

hey !!!! ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait un tour sur GW2 (l’abandon de ma carte graphique y est pour beaucoup  ::sad:: ) donc dès que j'aurais ma nouvelle cg (j'espère bientot) je serais bien partant pour ces idées folles  :;): .

----------


## Wizi

> Avant le nerf de l'espadon d'elem, ça m'aurai paru drôle et je l'aurais fait juste pour voir à quel point certains groupes pick up sont mauvais.
> Depuis le nerf, je le sens moyen.


Le but c'est de partir à 5 canards et tous sans stuff et qu'avec les utilitaires (sauf ceux cheat qui font bcp de domage ^^x), juste pour voir jusqu'où on peut aller sans ragequit et s'insulter sur mumble !

----------


## olih

Pourquoi pas. MAIS PAS ARAH T'ENTENDS !
La fractale avec des persos tout neuf c'était bien fun.

----------


## Wizi

Arah pour commencer c'est qu'avec des armes blanches et sans stuffs ! On verra pour corser les choses après.

----------


## atavus

> hey !!!! ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait un tour sur GW2 (l’abandon de ma carte graphique y est pour beaucoup ) donc dès que j'aurais ma nouvelle cg (j'espère bientot) je serais bien partant pour ces idées folles .


Oh punaise, la bonne nouvelle du topic.



L'absence de CG, hein. ::ninja::

----------


## Lexta

Wizi on t'as deja dis que tu es un grand MALADE !!!

---------- Post added at 20h34 ---------- Previous post was at 20h31 ----------

Ah oui je ne suis pas CPC mais moi ça me tente bien même si vous risquez de me ramasser plusieurs fois ^^

----------


## Caf

Ha ouais, quand même.  :tired:

----------


## olih

Dans la lignée de cette idée, on s'est lancé à quelques canards sur un pari débile.
Faire des fractales thématiques.

Vous allez me dire qu'est ce qu'une fractale thématique  ::huh:: .
C'est très simple !
C'est une fractale avec un groupe composé d'une seule et unique classe.
La condition pour faire partie de l'aventure est simple, avoir la bonne classe. Savoir la jouer est totalement secondaire, être 80 pas forcement une nécessité (enfin sur les niveaux fractales < 20)

Nous avons donc eu :
Une fractale Envouteur - niveau fractale 30 - on en a bavé.Une fractale Rodeur - niveau fractale 9 -  :tired:  un précu sur du trash, les doigts dans le nezUne fractale Ingénieur - niveau fractale 9 - cf. plus haut, le but est quand même de s'amuser - pff trop simpleUne fractale Nécro - niveau fractale 9 - ça passeUne fractale Voleur - niveau fractale 9 - c'est spécial et papry a gagné 2poUne fractale Elem - niveau fractale 9 - mai trin qui se fait tanker par des elementaires de terre, ça n'a pas de prix.Une fractale Gardien - niveau fractale 14 - oui parce que gardien quoi, pour corser on prend un gardien niveau 25. mai trin... de la rigolade donc pour animer le combat, voir combien de temps on peut rester dans une zone, sous le dernier barrage de canon... assez longtemps mais on crève quand même à la fin  ::ninja:: Une fractale Guerrier - niveau fractale 9 - bon c'est guerrier, c'est pété, donc handicap obligatoire... okay. Armes autorisées = fusil + arc long. Obligation de prendre le maximum de skill raciaux (soins et élite compris). Ce fut une expérience mémorable, c'est fou comme les humains peuvent prier (et ne parlez pas du skill de soin sylvari à tatsu  ::ninja:: ²).

----------


## Bartinoob

Mélol  ::lol::  

C'était mon idée le gardien guerrier fusil/arc  :Emo:

----------


## NayeDjel

> Mélol  
> 
> C'était mon idée le gardien fusil/arc


Gardien fusil/arc ça risque d'être dur à jouer  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs tu vas nous haïr on vient de faire un full ingé tourelles  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Lolz. Vous avez pu afk du coup ?

----------


## XspawnLpc

par hasard ou provoqué ?

----------


## XspawnLpc

Full gardien c'est fun.

Par contre lorsque Olih annonce on gère trop facilement Mai trin, il se passe cela :



Pour la petite blague : la fractale est lvl 14, je suis lvl 25 donc 0ar et le groupe se porte à merveille  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

Ils ont l'air fin les gardiens PVT.  ::siffle::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ils ont l'air fin les gardiens PVT.


Quand on oscille entre 11 et 15k PV, je doute qu'on soit en PVT.

----------


## olih

Elle n'est pas pvt cette gardienne  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

> Elle n'est pas pvt cette gardienne


En nomade ? Ah pardon !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Nomade lvl 25 ?  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

lvl 80 être morts
lvl 25 être vivant
moi troller
Tatsu et Olih pas contents
moi retroller
'cule un mouton

C'est plus clair ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Non  :tired: 

Il n'y a aucun mouton sur cette image  :tired:

----------

